# What type of plant is this?



## mbunakid (Jul 22, 2007)

I was wondering what type of plant this is 
















I can't remember for the life of me
Thanks,
Marcus


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like vallisneria


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

Onion Plant

http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1_popup.asp?id=093&mode=close


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

crinum thaianum aka "water onion"
It looks nice in there.  
Put another in the right corner. :thumb: 
Alicem


----------

